# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  О творческих блогах

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, вы видите, открылся новый раздел. Что это такое и для чего он нужен?  
Вы согласитесь с тем, что форум стал гораздо объемнее, он развивается, растет  не только пользовательски, но и профессионально. Для тех, кто видит в форуме только клондайк информации пока не говорим, им надо накушаться, чтобы поднять глаза и увидеть, что кроме материала тут есть еще и реальная жизнь. Речь идет о тех, для кого он стал своим ДОМОМ, кто приходит сюда к ДРУЗЬЯМ, кто не видит в нем просто обезличенный портал. За эти годы было  открыто много тем, разделов, кажется, обо всем уже переговорили. И постепенно форум стал для одних неинтересен и они  ушли искать другие места на просторах интернета , другие  остались и стараются находить что-то для себя, заодно помогая  тем, кто нуждается в их поддержке. Но недаром сегодня в интернете семимильными шагами развивается такой вид общения как БЛОГИ, в котором раскрывается ЛИЧНОСТНАЯ сущность человека, в своем дневнике человек может выразить свое Я. Именно для тех, кто считает, что ему есть ЧТО сказать людям и открывается новый раздел. 
Каждый может открыть свою ТЕМУ в творческой мастерской или кухне, а если  она будет интересна для других, то мы выделим ее в подраздел, который вы сами сможете модерировать. Это будет именно Ваша мастерская, именно к Вам будут обращаться за помощью, именно Вы будете в ней и в роли педагога, и в роли наставника, и в роли равноправного коллеги, с которым можно устроить мозговой штурм. 
Прежде чем создать этот  раздел, я разослала 20 приглашений. Отбор был не по количеству постов, не по времени пребывания на форуме, а ТОЛЬКО по одному критерию:  что Вы можете предложить другим, насколько вы интересны как личность. К тем, кто откликнулся вы можете уже приходить в гости.
Те, кто видит в этом разделе лишь рекламу своего сайта или своей деятельности, ДВЕРИ ЗАКРЫТЫ. Темы будут удаляться. 
P.S. кстати, если интерес к блогам будет расти, то следующую лицензию движка форума можно будет приобрести уже и с этой функцией, только предварительно хотелось бы знать, стОит ли тратить на эту фишку  лишние деньги.
P.P.S. Первооткрывателями этого вида общения стали ведущие, думаю, это только начало. Уверена, что и среди остальных пользователей уже есть те, кто готов для создания своей мастерской. Пишите в личку.

----------


## Mazaykina

Прошла по мастерским и кухням. Люди раскрываются с новой стороны, это здорво!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Обратите внимание, сколько тем в разделе "Обо всем"!!!* Ни в одном разделе нет такого количества, даже близко!! Так это я сегодня его почистила, перенесла все старые в архив. Кстати, если кто хочет поностальгировать- милости прошу. О чем это говорит?  Оказывается, мы за эти 3 года * уже все обсудили*. С одной стороны- это здорво! Мы эти годы были вместе, обсуждали злободневные проблемы, делились радостями и печалями, *нам было о чем поговорить.* 
Но жизнь не стоит на месте и постепенно лимит тем исчерпался... форум стал для одних неинтересен и они ушли искать другие места на просторах интернета , другие остались и стараются находить что-то для себя новое, заодно помогая тем, кто нуждается в их поддержке. Но нет уже той активности, увы... 
*Есть ли выход? ДА! Я считаю, что ЕСТЬ!* *БЛОГ или творческая мастерсая.
Пишите мне в личку, если вы хотите, что здесь был и ваш блог.*

----------


## Mazaykina

Решила дополнить свой первый пост, т.к. возникают вопросы  о необходимости и НУЖНОСТИ создания таких блогов, не заменяют ли они всем так полюбившиеся беседки?

Анализируем тенденцию происходящего- 2 года назад появились энтузиасты, которые сформировали определенную атмосферу в разделах, вдохнули в них жизнь, помогали новичкам аклиматизироваться и.т.д. Темы для обсуждения были разными, в том числе и беседки.Это была сплоченная небольшая дружеская команда, в которую постоянно вливалась новая поросль. КАК вливалась, это отдельный разговор. Постепенно тем, первым, становится на форуме скучновато, а кому-то неинтерсно, а кто-то по другим причинам уходит- или в скайп или на другие порталы. А кто-то просто отделяется своей сплоченной группой и они самодостаточны, им лишние люди не нужны. На их место приходят новые, они формируют свои группы, они обсуждают опять те темы, которые вы уже обсудили. Что делать старичкам? Или вливаться или уходить. Если человек решил уйти- это нормально и его право. О них не говорим. А вот те, для кого форум уже дом? Обсуждать то, что уже все давно обговорили и совершенно не интересно? Но зачем насиловать себя и терять время?
* Есть другой выход- личностная самореализация в виде индивидуального блога, мастерской, где ты можешь уже не быть слитым с общностью пользователей, а самовыразиться через свой блог*. Ты можешь общаться именно с теми, кто также - на твоей волне, кто поет в ТВОЕЙ тональности. Ведь уже видно- у каждого сформировывается свой круг общения и посещений. То, что некоторые темы блогов стали беседками- это, я думаю, временно, Это же новое для всех. И постепенно выкристализуются те блоги, которые действительно что-то значат.
 И еще немаловажная деталь- модерация своих блогов. Это уже не просто твоя тема в разделе, где ты ничего не можешь сделать, *это частичка интернет пространства- ТВОЯ вотчина, с ТВОИМИ законами и реализацией ТВОИХ идей.*  Да, приглашения в такие блоги были разосланы ДАЛЕКО не всем, а только тем, кто дал разделам движение, вдохнул в них  жизнь и имеет время и желание для дальнейшего их развития. Скажу больше, если бы эта идея пришла раньше, может быть и музыканты не ушли.
Кстати, эти блоги дали новый толчок и другим направлениям. Курочка- нашла себя в инкубаторе. Жанна- в благотворительном направлении. Нотя- в очумелых ручках. Надеюсь, что и дальше будут появляться такие веточки. Ведь чем ветвистее дерево, тем крепче его основа.

----------


## PAN

> Скажу больше, если бы эта идея пришла раньше, может быть и музыканты не ушли.


Будем надеятся, что они просто отошли ненадолго...  :Aga:  Покурить...:biggrin:

----------

